# The n00b Lounge



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

The Mods have one, I think it's about time we had one.


While us n00bs are out doing water changes and cleaning up the gunk from an over productive DIY co2 rig, the Mods are laying around in their lounge. They have their pedicured toes in immaculately prepared Flourite or Eco-Complete beaches. The vendors are taking care of their maintenance while they peel grapes and feed them.

The old hats have one too, They meet at the local garden center, always looking for another concoction to cut the vendors out of the equation.


So, welcome to The n00b Lounge. A place to just be a n00b. Ask those stupid questions. And yes there are stupid questions, we should know, we are the ones that make them up. And we encourage even stupider answers here.


The walls here are decorated with the Mothers and Fathers of n00bdom, personalities such as:


Jethro Bodine; This one is especially close to my heart, a Hillbilly n00b. He achieved double naught spy status with only third grade cipherin'.

Barney Fife; The epitome of a n00b under duress. He showed us all exactly how to handle a panic attack. He also showed the confidence that can be gained by having just one bullet.

Lucille Ball; Sweet Lucy, what other n00b can aspire to such style and grace? She showed us all how to sweep things under the rug, and that it is ok to cry when you are caught.

Gilligan; A n00b of such stature that he only needs one name, before him only the great cowboys could receive such an honor. A n00bs n00b, able to voice a stupider answer even before the question is ask.




So come in and have a seat. Pour yourself something to drink, we don't have the support of a vendor bartender. Sure, it's ok to throw the peanut shells on the floor. Mods and old hats, you are welcome too. Just try to remember that you were a n00b once too. Gents, loosen that tie and unbutton that collar. Ladies, let your hair down, no buns allowed. We do have an image to maintain.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I am trying to get into this phone texting thing. My eyes are bad and my fingers are fat. When I respond to a message, it always comes out looking like the lyrics to a Judy Jetson song(EEP OP ORP AH AH). What can I do to help this?

1.Send snail mail in response, assuming I remember how.
2.Call them and ask for an e-mail address so that I might respond.
3.Don't worry about it, most texters are professionals and can decrypt my message.


----------

